
Google admits Hangouts doesn’t use end-to-end encryption - antimora
http://9to5google.com/2015/05/12/google-hangouts-security/
======
hobarrera
I thought is was pretty clear that the move from XMPP to Hangouts was to have
greater control over user data _including_ snooping into it.

